# Where are the ducks



## BobberDown? (Apr 4, 2016)

The last snow storm that happened on Sunday we shot 3 gaddys, 3 blacks and a few mallardos. But it seems like we should have seen a lot more migrators that day. I'm a firm believer that blacks come down in harsh north wind snow storms rather than normal north wind days.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Saw thousands this past weekend on Lake Erie in Huron Ohio & Sandusky, puddlers & divers.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Hopefully things will be better next season, I don't have many left. For some, they may have seen their last already.


----------



## Pasquan (Mar 18, 2017)

When i hunted last weekend i saw more ducks and way more geese than i have been seeing in the last couple weeks...i think theyre just in pockets now because its tough to find them out scouting...i think and am hoping that more will keep coming down through the rest of the season just gotta do the work to find them/get on them


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Try shooting those [non sporting] Old Squaws from the tender instead of the layout, that's what we have to do on the west side because of all the on shore winds.
lots off crossing shots at 35 yds..
I bought a case of the Federal Sea Duck loads 4/6 in the same shell and really like em, great for dispatching those diving cripples too.
divers on our inland lakes on the westside never showed this year.
I'm headed to Iowa for a week of field hunting with the kids and hoping for favorable winds for the North split.
our split is a 2 day joke, even Indiana gets a week split day after Christmas, might try Michigan city this year.


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Headed to Iowa next week as well. Just gotten back from ND and **** is locking up. Should be a good push through.. 

On a side note we got into some nice mallards hunting fields in ND but they were not the big artic birds.. I think they haven’t been forced down yet.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

Interesting thread. On the west side, our mallards didn't show up until the weather front on the 15th - 16th. It's been good the last week. Pretty poor season up till that point.
View attachment 607917









Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NDBair (Dec 28, 2015)

Seeing lots of ducks on small water all over the country side. Some holding 5 to 6 dozen mallards in puddles/ponds that normally frozen. Hoping freeze moves them to huntable waters for me.


----------



## crwoutdoors (Jun 2, 2020)

First season duck hunting and I was able to get out on the water 6 times. Public lakes in my area. Only shot 3 ducks and 2 geese. From what I've been hearing it's a slow season. I'm sure it's due to the crazy weather patterns. I put away my gear for deer season, but I'm itching to get back out on the water after my freezer is full.


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Divers Down said:


> We’ve resorted to non sporting Old Squaw, sad times indeed.


Oh my, times are desperate!!


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

BobberDown? said:


> Haven't even had parts icing up down here this year so doubt the Canada birds have really had a reason to really push down here. Any thoughts?


Well, Prarie Canada has been pretty much frozen over for a couple weeks, yes some birds linger but the vast majority have moved through. Friend who lives in ND has been doing well until last week and put everything away for the year. Not sure I would be expecting a "big push" still to come.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I think a lot of people underestimate how many went through during that 50 mph WSW wind event with a full moon shining. Not to mention the push that early cold snap that froze a lot of small water in ND. All I know is when the bulk of the birds you’re seeing are swans, geese, mallards, black ducks, Goldeneye, OldSquaw and Mergansers you’re getting to the end of the line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

same here...LSC USA side and inland areas around ann arbor. not many birds at all....


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

they will all be here, mid jan lake st clair will be full. weather is crazy...


----------



## Rhawk86 (May 21, 2013)

I think the biggest concern to some of the posters on here is the diver situation, which is what our state is known for. I believe we got tens of thousands that came through but never hit the centennial mark. I am confident the Canadians will hammer them all December.

I really don't believe in a large dabbler push, doesn't happen in Michigan like other states. The great lakes are a giant barrier for dabblers. I believe our Michigan ducks come down and concentrate and we get "some" over the lakes. I believe Harsens and the Saginaw Bay units show this pattern. Rivers are obviously king for dabblers, I think everyone can agree to that. The Big Lakes are nothing but an oversized pillow for them. Outside of Saginaw Bay and LSC there is not a significant food source for them.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Headed out to a private field tomorrow with my 4 year old daughter. Hoping to shoot a mallard for the young dog. I gambled wrong on my vacation time and ducks this year....the last week will probably be the best in terms of migratory mallards. Covered up in geese but I’d prefer some greenheads


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

I heard deer license sales were up 85,000 over last year, anyone know what duck stamp sales were this year ? just curious if pressure moved those divers early.
this new generation of duck dynasty Avery beanie hat wearing hunters, are finding its hard to find private land for duck hunting.
there alternative is to buy a duck boat with a mud motor and join the crowd already established on public waters.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

There was very little pressure where we hunt. A couple of days we hunted we were the only hunters on the lake. The divers have yet to show up in their normal numbers.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

grassmaster said:


> I heard deer license sales were up 85,000 over last year, anyone know what duck stamp sales were this year ? just curious if pressure moved those divers early.
> this new generation of duck dynasty Avery beanie hat wearing hunters, are finding its hard to find private land for duck hunting.
> there alternative is to buy a duck boat with a mud motor and join the crowd already established on public waters.


No idea on stamp sales but this the 2nd duck season for me living on a public lake that you can duck hunt on. Opening day had 8 boats / parties out here. Pressure stayed pretty consistent until around the week of 75’ weather and the rut kicking in. Myself and guy down the road are the only ones that live and hunt it. One other guy keeps his boat at his moms and I’ve yet to see him out. Definitely more pressure this vs last. Feast or famine this year. This morning was famine.


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

Out deer hunting this morning in mid Michigan. Had a few hundred fly off a roost just north of me. There’s still some around, maybe just not the divers you guys are looking for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Definitely a lot of hunters this year. Every time I go out there are boats every 1/4 mile with a floating blind or layout in open water. Did good right after Halloween 1 time but its been a bust ever since. All I've seen since last week of October are ruddys, buffies and mergs.


----------



## hmrx (May 4, 2012)

In NW , TC and Cadillac only thing left are some goldeneyes and fish ducks. The common merganzers males have shown up in numbers and there always the last group. Lake Cadillac is full of big fish ducks. This is the usual time. Seems what we missed were the birds that didn't stop with the high west wind blows and snow that came late october and early November. Not many geese left. There are a few mallards and blacks in isolated spots.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Real slow. S.E. MI. Guys all ready leaving


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

There was a day, one of the last 2 weekends in October. I was at the Todd Farm trying to pry a duck out of the trap. There was A LOT of HIGH flying flocks that morning...

I haven’t seen the normal roost ponds load up like usual. I don’t know what to think, other than It’s a good year to re-enter water fowling. It’s set the bar quite low... LOL


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

hmrx said:


> In NW , TC and Cadillac only thing left are some goldeneyes and fish ducks. The common merganzers males have shown up in numbers and there always the last group. Lake Cadillac is full of big fish ducks. This is the usual time. Seems what we missed were the birds that didn't stop with the high west wind blows and snow that came late october and early November. Not many geese left. There are a few mallards and blacks in isolated spots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Totally agree. This was my worst NW Michigan season ever. Areas we normally pound them were devoid of birds. My buddies lived in the area 38 years. He said it’s the wurst year he’s ever seen up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## HopHead42 (Jun 27, 2019)

My 02 cents as a SW MI guy. It's been nearly dead here since that post halloween storm where we crushed them. That storm and the next 3 days was definitely peak migration. Michigan hunters severely underestimate the holding ability of the state outside of the bay area and lake erie which see mega pressure. I say this because there has been days in the last 2-3 weeks where i see ducks specifically on a scout to never be seen again. The habitat in SW,W, and mid MI is not fantastic.. 

With all this, i'm expecting the weather to start the week will bring some new birds and good hunts. I'm going to take Tuesday off and enjoy what's left.


----------



## #1 Gun (Dec 9, 2017)

twoteal said:


> View attachment 608317
> 
> 
> Real slow. S.E. MI. Guys all ready leaving


Pretty much sums up the way My year has gone


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Rhawk86 (May 21, 2013)

Let’s all treat ourselves to a dozen fully flocked decoys for our struggles. Or a box of tungsten.


Happy thanksgiving  


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

Like everything else this year the duck situation just ain’t quite right.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Why do ducks migrate? their habitant freezes over and they fly south. Duh. This damn climate change (global warming) has messed up our hunting. They will be down here when northern lakes freeze over. Now, due to climate change, season dates should follow. Hopefully, government is smart enough to change Michigan starting date to November 1st.


----------



## Blacklabsmatter (Aug 28, 2020)

From what I saw the peak migration was in the last week of October. I think that’s pretty typical.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

The food source started to go away back in the '70's. If there was celery, they would be here. 

Talking to people I know far down south I find they are seeing more bluebills and redheads this season than they ever have before.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Conditions favorable, they fly all the way.
Happens sometimes. Had a good enough year all good.


----------



## hmrx (May 4, 2012)

Look at the records from whitefish point observatory and you'll see peek was the last part of October then little else. As I mentioned earlier the big common merganzers males are here the majority of the swans moved thru just before deer season both very normal. High west winds were the killer with the full moon in late October. Enjoy what's left not much in the middle zone.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

DNR Counts for Shiawassee and Fish Point show mallard numbers have been building each week since opener.

The Todd Farm peaked October 24 and Muskegon peaked November 14 and has been holding steady.

Have to see what this weeks number show. Todd Farm updates have been delayed. Last update to that count was November 7.

The Todd Farm numbers match most people’s observations. Maybe FP and Shi pick up ducks due to hunting pressure?


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

fsamie1 said:


> Why do ducks migrate? their habitant freezes over and they fly south. Duh. This damn climate change (global warming) has messed up our hunting. They will be down here when northern lakes freeze over. Now, due to climate change, season dates should follow. Hopefully, government is smart enough to change Michigan starting date to November 1st.



Michigan ha always been a deer hunters state. Waterfowling has always been what deer hunters did to pass time


----------



## crawdad_79 (Mar 3, 2015)

We have lots of ducks north of the border


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

crawdad_79 said:


> We have lots of ducks north of the border


agree, exactly my point, no mallard go to Arkansas at these temperatures. They fly south when Michigan, Wisconsin, Minnesota are frozen. Same with divers.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

one of the best years i've had since 2006. no idea what you guys are talking about. lol.


----------



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> one of the best years i've had since 2006. no idea what you guys are talking about. lol.


We all know the Shiawassee Lady has been shooting most of your ducks :coolgleam


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Bluebills are still here. Got my 2 this morning.








This season has been our best season too. 

No complaints here. We've shot a ton of ducks this year.


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

It has been a pretty good year so far for me and I’ve hunted at least three- four days a week since opener. End of October was good but even then I never saw any massive movement. We haven’t had any serious weather yet in my opinion. I’m still shooting woodies or at least seeing them. Why aren’t they gone? Usually none around right now. If we could get a couple days of teens and snow I think it would be a whole different story.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Thousands upon thousands of Woodies in mid St Clair county's farm fields. Probably due to the huge Acorn crop certain Oaks had this year in the area. Until the freeze starts there is no reason for them to move.


----------



## Rob Howie (Nov 11, 2020)

Been out three times after the (NS) Old Squaw on lake MI and have definitely noticed a huge decline in the number of birds around. Weather? Different pattern? Still good number of birds but nothing like years past.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

hunted lake st clair this morning around goose and fishers bay. worse year i have seen, looks like a group of buffys blew in last night but they were in the middle of the bay and nothing at all in the pockets or sides..... was able to hunt with no one around for at least a mile lol no pressure. and no birds


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

They are taking a Covid break and staying home. Its warm. Many birds have not come down. I bet the late season hunt is good. I saw a few new birds on LSC yesterday..but not many.
Good luck and be safe.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Not in the middle zone around me. I know my local birds faced huge pressure opening weekend/week and there were a lot taken out. But then there are also some areas here that people feed them on their lawns...And those birds have disappeared the last few days also.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

I sinned last night and sat in a deer stand. For over an hour between 330-430pm, it was non stop migrating mallards heading south. Flocks ranging from 10 to over 50, up high and no thoughts of returning. Crazy how they can all follow the same path in the sky.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Just back to work today after taking the last week off. Lots of ducks around. Got my possession limit of mallards as well as some buffies and a canvasback. Certainly left ducks on the table as well. Killing me to be at my desk when I know the birds are HERE


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

did ducks arrive? Going out tomorrow afternoon to Erie to find out.


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

Saturday we saw a ton of new birds. Frosty decoys screwed us til I cleaned em up. Shot 11 ducks between 3 of us. Sunday was dead shot 4 greenheads. We shot two man limit in a little over an hr today. Bad time to be working. Glad I’m off. I knew it hadn’t happened yet. I’ve never seen as many blacks in one day as I did today.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

I scouted today saw some new dumb birds. Hunting saginaw bay tomorrow.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been scouting since 9am after I dropped the kids at school. Hiked 4 miles, checked out some new spots and drove around all the local lakes. Nothing. Only birds I saw are the handful of divers that I already know about on the lake 1/4 mile from my house. The geese that were there over the weekend seem to be gone. Unless things make a serious 180 in the next couple days this will definitely be my worst waterfowl season since I started 14 years ago.


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Walleyes & Steelhead on deck! Get da net Stanley


----------



## crawdad_79 (Mar 3, 2015)

flying this afternoon on the queens side in the snow and wind!


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I went to lower Detroit river marsh this afternoon. Saw thousands of duck get up when I drove. So, I setup in marsh in that area and hoping some may come back. They did not.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

They all went into the metro park unhurt able marsh


----------

